# Maxx Trax vs. Granite Archer Racetracks



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Has anybody had any experience with comparing these two track systems? 
I know the cost seems lower on the Maxx Trax ( $21.00 per lf ) vs Granite Archer ( $32.00 per lf. ) I'm thinking about saving up and buying one of these systems and I'm looking for some help from anyone that has had a chance to turn some laps on either of these bad boyz.

Pickeringtondad


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

One of the things you may want to consider in your decision is lane spacing. MaxTrax uses a true 1/64 scale lane spacing (1.75 inch slot to slot) whereas the Granite-Archer will be using a 1.5 inch slot to slot spacing.
You may also want to wait and see some reviews on the Granite-Archer tracks. I don't think there has been one that has been produced to date.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

While the Maxx lane spacing is wider, I personally know 1 Maxx owner and have heard it lamented by others that the wide spacing has become the downside in their opinions simply because it limits how much track you can put on a given table, and thus limits how "wiggly" (to quote one guy) you can make the layout without widening the table substantially. All said though, the few Maxx tracks that I've been on are great to run on once broken in. I too am waiting to see some reviews on the GAR tracks, should be interesting. I'm especially curious about turnaround time, the horror stories I hear about waiting for a Maxx would have me second guessing it before I'd ever consider ordering one.


----------



## slotracer_x (Jun 4, 2006)

*where*

can i find a website to buy maxx trax


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Max Trax website*

Here is the website to Max Trax:

http://home.eznet.net/~maxtrax/

BTW: I own a Max Trax. The quality is outstanding! Mine is #4420-01 on the website.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*AfxToo,*

I tried to send you a email, but your email link is shut off through Hobbytalk. I would love to get the information your talking about. Please feel free to email me or P.M. me. 

Picktown 
A.K.A. Bob


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This one? Nice...*

That thing has some serious straights...



waltgpierce said:


> Here is the website to Max Trax:
> 
> http://home.eznet.net/~maxtrax/
> 
> BTW: I own a Max Trax. The quality is outstanding! Mine is #4420-01 on the website.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I have run on a maxx track and they are very nice. I do know it takes forever to get one if u can stand to wait. Might also look at wiz trax made by wizard or brads track made by brad bowman.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Brad is involved with GAR.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

waltgpierce said:


> Here is the website to Max Trax:
> 
> http://home.eznet.net/~maxtrax/
> 
> BTW: I own a Max Trax. The quality is outstanding! Mine is #4420-01 on the website.


WOW!!!!! Nice track!!!!!!!!!!! And a 20 footer to boot!!!!!!!

I have a "need for speed",so when I built my 16 foot track,I made sure I put as many long straights in as I could.But with a 20 foot track,man,you could really RIP!!!! Next time Im going with a 20 footer.And it will be a MAx.

So Im curious....what kind of lap times do you get on that thing??????


Mike


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*MaxTrax 4420-01*

The track is exactly 70 feet in length (equal length for all lanes).
The track is quite fast! 
Lap times for a "Fray" style T-jet are 7.3 to 8.0 seconds per lap; magnet car Super Stock - about 3.2 seconds per lap; Restricted Open magnet car - 2.4 seconds per lap; Unliimited magnet car - 1.8-2.0 seconds per lap.

Most of our tracks out here in the Denver, CO area are long - 18 foot to 22 foot main straight lengths. And, all of them are definitely fast and rhythmic - no spaghetti bowl layouts for us!
I guess we compensate for our driving skills by having horsepower tracks!!!

BTW: we run on MaxTrax, Bowman, Wizzard, Dunlap, and Buck/Brystal tracks (presently, we do not have a plastic, sectional track in our race rotation). All of them are of exceptional quality. A person wishing to purchase a track would be happy with track from any of these manufacturers.

http://www.mhosa.com

http://www.scaleracers.com/FrontRangeHO/default.asp


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I agree with the MaxTrax reviews. I have a modified 4416-07 layout that included enough straight to stretch it to 18 feet overall. However right now the layout looks more like the 4412-02 w/ the "finger" extended to 5 ft, escaping from the 4ft wide table.

I have been extremely pleased with the MaxTrax although I disagree that the rails are any higher than other makes. At the very least they are close. The downforce issues with the MaxTrax is a result of wider rails, not necessarily higher rails. The wider rail has more surface for the mags to pull on.

Without stepping on toes, the only Wizzard track I have raced on was very smooth as well, however I was a little disappointed with the fit and finish of the Wizztrack. The surface was scratched, and the ends were rough, as was the edges of the track and slot at places. Perhaps that was just a single instance I don't know, but I will say the opportunity to create different layouts on a 4ft table is much better than the Max. A comparable layout with the Max might require 5ft of width.

I also have a dragtrack by MaxTrax and once again... awesome. I had the opportunity last fall to run on one of the MARC tracks in Cambridge, MA (the Catfish International) layout. It is an older Max, and has held up beautifully and was just as smooth as my track. 

I personally would recommend a Max to anyone. However, do yourself a favor as I did. I bought additional track pieces in order to move a few pieces on my layout to build an extremely fast 4x18 oval with 4ft radius curves. I also purchased a couple different curved pieces to create mods for different layouts. A litte planning goes a long way. -Marc "spitfire racing"


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

AFXToo,
Great Observation about racing on larger layouts! Even with the slower magnet cars (relatively speaking), the trick to winning a race is going into a corner deeper and getting out a little quicker - just like T-jet racing. Most racers can build a fast car; thus, it is hard to gain any advantage on the straights. A racer has to take advantage of the corners.
Like you, I LOVE slot car racing! I race everything from Stock T-jets to Restricted Open cars. And, we now have a couple of HO drag tracks in our area - added slot car fun!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

While the GAR is still in development - should be released soon. I too am a MaxTrax owner, also wizard, bowman, fulltilt, brystal, dunlap, and newer (heavier rail) bowman.
There are benefits to all of the major builders and I can certainly give you the cons, but I won't, so please don't ask... I am deeply involved in the GAR project, www.slotcartracks.net , and though it would be in my financial interest to promote GAR over the others, I am not inclined to do it here in these forums. My shop in WI will have every major manufacturer on display and racing everyday. The purpose is to have you come and see for yourself and decide on which track system you prefer. Sure I would like you to choose GAR but if you don't thats ok too. Come to the shop when it opens in Sept 06 or hey come now duing construction and if you help out for a day you can get free track time and some parts when I open and free food while your helping. Sound ok? Please contact Mike at [email protected]


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Lake Country Hobbies
N8069 Cty Hwy F
Suite 104
Ixonia, WI 53036

I-94 to Exit #275, go 4.5 Miles North, its in the Ixonia Commerce Center,
It is literally 1/2 way between Milwaukee and Madison, WI

Thanks

Mike
The store is still under construction, see the above note for details


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Mike, if you don't mind me asking...*

Are you the one with all the different tracks for sale recently on the Bay?
If so I don't mean to pry, (Ok, maybe I do...) but what is up with all the selling and buying of different tracks?

Scott


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Lots of reasons -

I will work on a answer for you and post it in a little while.

Thanks for asking



Mike


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

noddaz said:


> Are you the one with all the different tracks for sale recently on the Bay?
> If so I don't mean to pry, (Ok, maybe I do...) but what is up with all the selling and buying of different tracks?
> 
> Scott


What name is he selling under?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Name?*



SCJ said:


> What name is he selling under?
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Why, 
FSMRA of course...


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

All the tracks in the shop are always for sale... Except Champion Raceway.
I buy and sell tracks to add to my collection and to add to the new store in WI. Some tracks I have designed work great on paper but I dont like how they drive. The roval is GREAT but its harder to marshal so it got sold. Other tracks i have designed are sold for vaious reasons i have had 2 maxtrax but sold them - I have another on order. Brad has two tracks coming to me, of different designs to try. They have to replace lunacy and the roval I have wanted a 21st century and with slotcarjohnnies available I would like to acquire that. I have had several Brystals but have kept the two I like best for the store in WI., Dragons Tail and Scorpion. There are no outstanding reasons, but the tracks I have historically liked I have kept (with one exception). Of the tracks that will be in Lake Country Hobbies, most will be for sale. One purpose of Lake Country Hobbies is to showcase track manufacturers so customers can make informed decisions if they want to purchase a track, the other is to promote Granite Archer Racetracks.

I hope that satisfies your curiosity
:wave: 

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Thanks for the reply!
Scott


----------

